# modRewrite in XAMPP?



## mita1982 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich woillte mal fragen wie ich aus 
das:
http://localhost/dowload-tool/index.php?file=abXksl8kdkdk2
das:
http://abc/download/abXksl8kdkdk2
mache...

in der httpd.conf isnt das Modul auskommentiert.

und in download-tool eine .htacces mit:

RewriteEngine On
RewirteRule ^download/{a-zA-Z0-9}*$ index.php?file=$1

damit müsste ich doch schonmal das Abbilden können:
http://localhost/download-tool/download/abXksl8kdkdk2

aber beim aufruf kommt interen Serverfehler 500

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Juli 2010)

Moin,



> Rew*ir*teRule



..das hört sich eher nach Gaststättenverordnung an, als nach Apache 

Ansonsten:
wenn das Modul auskommentiert und es somit nicht geladen ist, kannst du es natürlich auch nicht nutzen.
Also: ent-auskommentiere das Modul und starte den Apache neu.


----------



## mita1982 (31. Juli 2010)

Also, obwohl ich es nicht kopiert habe.. habe ich genau an der Stelle diesen Buchstabendreher..

mit auskommentiert meinte ich natürlich, ent kommentiert.. die Raute steht nicht vor dem Befehl.

Jetzt kommt 404 Fehler..

Ist was an der Regel falsch?

```
RewriteRule ^download/{a-zA-Z0-9}* http://localhost/download-tool/index.php?file=$1
```


versuche es so aufzurufen:

```
http://localhost/download-tool/download/irgendeinstringmit09
```

in index.php wird das Array $_GET per print_r ausgegeben.

So ist die Seite erreichbar:


```
http://localhost/download-tool/index.php?file=irgendeinstringmit09
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Juli 2010)

mita1982 hat gesagt.:


> Also, obwohl ich es nicht kopiert habe.. habe ich genau an der Stelle diesen Buchstabendreher..
> 
> mit auskommentiert meinte ich natürlich, ent kommentiert.. die Raute steht nicht vor dem Befehl.
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn du mit dem $1 am Ende eine Referenz auf Das zwischen den geschweiften Klammern erhalten willst, dann müsstest du es so schreiben:


```
RewriteRule ^download/([a-zA-Z0-9]*) http://localhost/download-tool/index.php?file=$1
```


----------



## mita1982 (31. Juli 2010)

Ok Vielen Dank das klappt schonmal!

wie komme ich jetzt zu diesem Ergbenis?



```
http://abc/download/abXksl8kdkdk2
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Juli 2010)

Indem du das hier:

```
http://localhost
```
..aus der Rule entfernst.


----------



## mita1982 (31. Juli 2010)

Die änderung leitet mich dann weiter auf abc.com/download/irgendwas..

Naja der erste sChritt ist ja getan.. warscheinloich muss ich jetzt ein vHost für download-tool einrichten wo das docement root bestimmt wird und zeigt, dass

abc = localhost/download-tool/ 

ist. Oder?


----------

